
Facebook, in Cross Hairs After Election, Is Said to Question Its Influence - tim_sw
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/11/14/technology/facebook-is-said-to-question-its-influence-in-election.html?utm_campaign=digest&utm_medium=email&utm_source=app&referer=http://nuzzel.com/sharedstory/11122016/nytimes/facebook_is_said_to_question_its_influence_in_election
======
internaut
I have a lot of sympathy for Mark right now. I'm far from being a fan of the
platform but I don't feel this is his problem. If he moves his position an
inch he'll be eaten alive.

I think he was right to fire back by pointing to that what they consider 'fake
news' is a bipartisan affair. I've heard distorted stories from snopes for
example, and that factchecker was supposed to be the adult in the room.

The famous video of the Trump supporter getting beaten up they've classified
as an 'auto incident' with 'police sources say' despite clear aural evidence
and his eyewitness testimony on video explaining they attacked him for being a
Trump supporter. It's a straight up refusal to acknowledge reality.

The media are looking for a scapegoat. Surprise! They see one in a different
competitor. I think the media feels like it has lost control, which is true.
Reddit thinks they've lost objectivity.

I think somebody or something will have to be sacrificed. The question is who
or what. There is a healthy chance the DNC will be destroyed if Sanders
decided to begin a new third party. For the left I think that would be the
best thing to do.

